# Wow is all I have to say



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohh I saw that. I heard she was found and punished for it. I also heard that some old lady CLAIMS to have found the puppies struggling in the water and saved them.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I sure hope what you're saying is accurate. It's pretty sad. Someone I know, drowns her kittens in her own bath tub at home on a regular basis. Absolutely digusting. I dont know how anyone in their right frame of mind, can do that to poor animals.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

wow, she has issues, and i hope she is properly punished. Personally, i think people that do things like that get off way to easily. 
I hope the rest of her life is miserable.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

That makes me want to cry. It makes me think of the guy who left my puppy in a dumpster with all his brothers and sisters to be flattened to death by a garbage truck. The good news was somebody found them and called the cops; but sadly, only my puppy and one of his brothers were alive. And all of the dead puppies were removed and given proper burials. The guy was never found and never prosecuted.

I hope that girl in the video rots in jail.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

*shrugs*

She's an idiot for video taping it, but it's probably one of the most humane ways of dealing with unwanted animals thanks to all the gun laws we've brought in. City people tend to forget that death has a very distinct purpose, and on a farm, any animal that isn't earning it's keep is another mouth to feed.

I will never, ever, understand the hang up people have about death. We found a nest of baby pigeons in the arena and drowned the babies last week. They are destroying the arena with their toxic sludge and any effort to curb their reproduction is welcome. Granted, we used a controlled method and not just flinging them into a river and didn't video tape it which is where the "sicko" part of it comes in for me - not the act itself, but the need to have it recorded.

I spent last Friday killing over 30 rats for food. Does that make me sick? They were killed in a Co2 chamber which works almost exactly like drowning, except a bit more pleasant - they get drowsy before they suffocate.

People these days tend to react too quickly to the shock value in a video without actually seeing what's going on. Is she sick because they're puppies? Sick for video taping it? When, where and how is it ok to kill one type of animal and not another?

I don't believe for a SPLIT second anyone rescued those puppies - they would have sank like rocks, they have no development to keep themselves a float. And if they did, they're a complete fool. Save 6 puppies, send 6 more dogs in an overcrowded shelter to the gas chamber - so really now, how have we saved ANY animals?

EDIT - I also find it highly laughable they can actually call this "animal cruelty". This girl is a stupid twit, not a sadistic freak who's torturing animals for some personal pleasure. She's disposing of puppies as people on farms have done for CENTURIES. It may be a deplorable act to some, but it's a FAR cry from "cruelty".


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Im not even gunna watch it because i know exactly what it is. i saw it on TV...
Farmers have drowned puppies for years to dispose of them, but i think this is an extreme example. Why not get your dogs neutered? or give the puppies away? I suppose they would all have their reasons. I, personally, could NEVER do that to an animal, even if I had to.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Macabre, I have nothing against the killing of nuisance animals. (Though in this case the dog owner should have killed these puppies before they were born, surgically.) 

But drowning is not a nice way to kill things.

If shooting is out of the question then why not go for humane euthanasia? 

Cutting off heads or smashing in their head is far less painful than drowning. Yes, it is worse for you. But better for the animal.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Cutting off heads or smashing in their head is far less painful than drowning. Yes, it is worse for you. But better for the animal.


I agree. This was on morning TV a few weeks ago and I suggested shooting them, my mum then said that 'a bullet would blow a puppy to bits', but the puppy wouldn't feel a thing.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can use vehicle exhaust, too. The smaller animals go very quickly.

I think the girl isn't quite right, because who wants to video something like that?

I'm all for spaying and neutering, but Macabre is right; people have been killing unwanted animals for centuries. Just because we don't _see_ it behind the shelter walls doesn't mean it's not happening.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Macabre, the girl is from Bosnia and what she did was against the law. I also found it sick. Culling puppies is one thing but throwing them in a river while you yell "Wheee" is another. As Gandhi said "'The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the ways its animals are treated." . 


Here are some links:

They found her:
Katja Puschnik:Woman Throws Puppies In River Found By Police

Woman claims to have found them:
Puppy throwing girl: Grandmother 'saved dogs struggling in water' | Mail Online


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

That girl has mental problems...she's the type of person that will kill her husband one day.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

This is sad and disturbing and not right. There are more responsible ways of humanely euthanizing animals, like shelters, for this exact reason. The fact that she chose not to own up to it and take the puppies to the shelter and recorded her tossing them into the river is proof that this was an act of cruelty. I am guessing that is why we don't see euthanasias on tv- it is disrespectful to show the death of anything on tv.

Spay and Neuter!!


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

I think that anybody who is indifferent to killing ANY animal has some mental issues.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

tmyfrnk said:


> I think that anybody who is indifferent to killing ANY animal has some mental issues.


Do you eat meat? If so, do you think slaughter house workers are mentally ill? After all, they kill livestock for _money_.

What about shelter workers who are required to euthanize all the unadoptable animals that people have dumped on them? Do you think they're mentally ill?

Please spare me the blanket judgment calls on people who either _have_ to or are _paid_ to kill animals. 

People want meat and to dispose of their unwanted animals. The folks doing the cleanup aren't the ones that should be judged.

If someone takes unholy delight in killing, like the young woman in the video, that's when I'd say they're probably a little off plumb.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Getting rid of unwanted beings can be done in more humane ways than the one presented in the video.

That girl is a sick dumb kid. That's all.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Its only against the law because she video taped it and got caught. We have laws against animal cruelty as well but the problem arises in DEFINING it sometimes. Yeah agree she's not right in the head if she's taking pleasure from it but we kill millions of animals daily around the world in much more cruel ways then what she did. 

I just get tired of people freaking out when this girl only did to them what would have eventually happened in a shelter or even worse on the streets. Its a big hullabaloo over essentially nothing. Go catch the kid lighting cats on fire or the guy starving his horses, not the kid drowning farm pups albeit as distastefully as she did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mystical Acres (Sep 21, 2010)

WOW, that is unbelievable! :-(


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Distasteful isn't even the word to describe it. It's barbaric. Only people missing in their mental and moral values could ever drown a helpless living being.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Only people missing in their mental and moral values could ever drown a helpless living being.


But it's okay to gas them or give them the needle, right?

I just want to be sure it's the _method_ you find distasteful, and not actual death.

I agree that the young woman has something missing in her emotional makeup, because I doubt anyone of sane mind would _enjoy_ killing regardless of the method.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Distasteful isn't even the word to describe it. It's barbaric. Only people missing in their mental and moral values could ever drown a helpless living being.


Good to know. I'm glad you have appointed yourself the judge to MY mental and moral values. It instills utter confidence in me that people like you will be running this country soon.

You'd probably save a deer with a shattered leg and lock it in your basement in the name of moral righteousness. AS LONG AS IT DOESN'T DIE, EVERYTHING IS RIGHT IN THE WORLD, GO ME.

:roll:

Excuse me. I have some baby kittens to eat alive, being so barbaric and all.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

There is no one to judge YOU but yourself. I was judging this girl and all who think like her. The way I see it drowning puppies was before taking responsibility of the animals you have and making sure unwanted litters didn't happen. Back when my grandmother was a little girl. Even back then she wouldn't have thought it was right. 

I'm not going to sit and argue over it though. It's pointless.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Do you want me to quote your EXACT phrase again? I just informed you all I helped Shay-la drown baby pigeons last week. So does that make us barbaric and morally bankrupt? Or is that only possible with cute fluffy animals? Is it ok because they were ugly little pigeon chicks that would have grown up to destroy the barn?

What's done is done, end of story. Calling people names and casting judgment because YOU wouldn't do it is just sad. Getting PLEASURE from death calls into question mental stability, but partaking in the ACT of death is part of LIFE.

So because your grandma didn't think it was right makes it ok to call the millions of people did barbaric and morally crippled? You'd crap your pants if you heard the horror stories of what MY grandparents generation used to do to animals!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think drowning baby anything is ok, just so you know. But you are right it is my opinion and everyone has one and sometimes it is called judgment. I'm not the only one who thinks it is not ok to drown puppies. 

What she did was illegal. Your statement about it only being illegal because she got caught is kind of asinine. That's like saying it's ok to steal or do drugs as long as someone doesn't catch you doing it. I know this is going to sound judgemental and maybe it is but I'm not heartless enough to drown ANYTHING. Call me a tree hugger if you want. 

I spent three years fostering pregnant dogs. I was there when they gave birth. I had about three to five dogs give birth a year and all of the dogs were shelter dogs that were too late in their pregnancy to abort. I could NEVER imagine drowning any of their puppies. I can't control what the rest of the world thinks or does but you better believe I'll teach my children that it's not okay to do that type of thing either. If I ever saw a video of my child standing on the side of a river tossing in puppies like they were skipping rocks they wouldn't like me after I got done with them. To ME that is not ok. 

Apparently we don't agree on the subject. So like I wanted to do originally I'm just going to step away from this argument unless I have to defend myself again.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> You'd crap your pants if you heard the horror stories of what MY grandparents generation used to do to animals!


To be honest...

I do love my grandma but I'll never understand why she makes a clear difference between:

- edible animals or those that provide edible products (cow, chicken, etc)
- all the others

She cried more when her cow died in labor than when her sister died.
But when I was 6, she threw some puppies in the outhouse.

They didnt even die in 1 day. It took them 3 days to die. I know because _we kept hearing them._

Whatever reasoning there is behind this, I still consider smashing their heads with a rock would be better or...honestly, almost anything. Strangle them, shoot them, run them over with the car. Don't know...it simply sucks.

When I grew up I offered to neuter one of the female dogs that was unfortunate enough to be hers and she declined. She saw it as scandalous to "waste money" (although it was my money) on neutering, since she could just keep killing the pups.

She's not the only one and a vast majority of the elder generation have a surprising attitude towards certain animals. Especially cats and dogs.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Usually, I avoid drowning. In the case of the pigeons, it was sort of a necessary decision - we're at a public boarding barn, where city people come to ride, so I certainly can't be smashing little bird heads outside, and I don't exactly want to be using the barn floor in case some boarders walk in. It was just a situation where it was easiest to place them in a bucket of water and sink a second bucket over top - over in 3 minutes.

I wouldn't personally EVER hurl an animal into a river - that's just stupid. I get if they have to be killed for whatever reason, but definitely, much better choices are available. 

It's kind of laughable in a twisted way how many people are probably totally unaware of what their own parents did to animals if they were farm kids. I come from a farm family, as do most people in this area, and my parent's generation did some pretty crazy things to frogs, birds and even the occasional stray cat in a fit of boredom. It doesn't make it ok, but I think it's funny how people are so quick to judge these people for being "sick barbarians" who would "kill their own husband" when we ALL know someone who's done something mean to an animal out of nothing more then bored curiosity.

And yes, sizzling an ant with a magnifying glass still counts.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> And yes, sizzling an ant with a magnifying glass still counts.


Or throwing kittens from the balcony to see if they really land on their feet.
5th floor.
Those werent 5 generations ago, those were my primary school classmates.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Honestly, a few weeks ago i stomped a birds head in until it died, omg i almost cryed. A barn cat had caught it but only wounded it and its whole stomach was way cut open and it was still breathing and stuff, so i felt bad and took my foot and stomped it into the ground... now i know what little bird bones crushing under my feet sounds like. I felt terrible, but it was so it didnt suffer.

I understand, some animals have to be killed. But killing for fun, that makes me want to throw up.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

inaclick said:


> Or throwing kittens from the balcony to see if they really land on their feet.
> 5th floor.
> Those werent 5 generations ago, those were my primary school classmates.


I've heard the stories of what my dad used to do to frogs and birds, and it wasn't delibrate torture but more of a "how big a mess can I make if I stick a firecracker in this bird's butt?" type thing. And you always kind of laugh and shake your head.

When we were killing rats on Friday, my sister's mother in law was also telling those stories of her and her siblings, same stuff. And then she tells me her brother and cousin took a cat once, shoved a compressor hose up it's butt and blew it up. :?

I actually made the comment "it's amazing how fine a line there is between a farm kid and a serial killer." Everyone kind of laughed, but I'm serious - at what point is it just idiot kids being stupid and at what point is it delibrate torture meant to induce sick pleasure? If it's funny to blow a frog up, why isn't it funny to blow a cat up? Why is it funny if a kid sizzles an ant with a magnifying glass and yet sadistic when he lights a cat on fire?

It makes you wonder sometimes.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree that the stupidity was in the filming (and subsequent posting) of it. This girl has probably been drowning pups 3x a year since she was a little kid, under her parents' instruction. 
The emotional side of me was horrified watching the video, but the logical side knows that this goes on all the time. 
A few years ago, my friend and I were riding in the field, and her horse stepped on a baby bunny. I picked it up and could tell that its ribs were all crushed, but it was very much alive. Friend wanted to just leave it, but I didn't want it to endure hours of suffering. I ended up drowning it in a bucket, very unpleasant. Wished I could have chosen a quicker method, but MM is right that the public doesn't like to see you bashing the heads of little animals.
A nesessary evil I suppose. Excuse me while I go hug my puppy.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I think it's not the death of the animals that bothers people so much. Everybody knows death happens. part of life. cows get eaten, animals get shot, ran over and humanly euthanised. blabbity blah. 

It's the manner in which the killing was done that is bothering most people. These puppies COULD have been saved, they COULD have been taken to a shelter where they COULD have been adopted or they COULD have been put to sleep. 

I agree that killing animals is nessecary. Now this being said, I don't believe in unnessicary killing. A few days ago we had a lady bring in a 6 week old kitten to be euthanized because she thought it was sick. The kitten shows no signs of any illness and the women didn't want it. Our clinic refused to put it down (never put a healthy animal to sleep), many of us would have taken it home as ours. The women ended up taking it home. what she does with it now is her choice. Hopefully that choice will be a shelter, where it has a CHANCE. Everything deserves a chance, does it not?

The biggest problem I see today is people don't want to spend money. They think that getting their animal nuetered is going to cost them a fortune. when there are ways to bring the cost down. I got my dog spayed for $25. TWENTY FIVE DOLLARS! Seriously. That is much less than the complications that can come from an intact animal. Male dogs and cats running away, marking everything, females getting pregnant, having to get rid of kittens or puppies, palometras, uterine cancer, testicular cancer, bladder stones! 

Back on subject.
There are much better ways to get rid of unwanted animals if you dont want it take it to a shelter where it will be vaccinated, neutered, and hopefully placed with a home. Somethings you just cant avoid though, understandable, but WHY would you kill something out of pure laziness? Without any effort to correct the situation or act in the responsible way? Just because it has to die doesnt mean it cant be done in a humane way.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I forgot I posted this thread.



Skipsfirstspike said:


> The emotional side of me was horrified watching the video, but the logical side knows that this goes on all the time.


I couldn't have said it any better myself. It I know people do this all the time, I mean my grandparents and great-grand parents get rid of unwanted animals all the time. It was just that the girl was filming it and laughing and saying 'wee' that really makes this disgusting to me. Thats what really ticks me off. I can't understand how people have fun killing animals. It's just like at slaughter houses. I know that animals get killed there everyday but a lot of the time the employees torture the animals 'for fun'. 

Theres just some things I will never be able to understand in this world. :?


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> I sure hope what you're saying is accurate. It's pretty sad. Someone I know, drowns her kittens in her own bath tub at home on a regular basis. Absolutely digusting. I dont know how anyone in their right frame of mind, can do that to poor animals.


Has s/he been reported to Animal Control?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Charis said:


> Has s/he been reported to Animal Control?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She was caught I believe


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

omgpink said:


> She was caught I believe


The person quoted as drowning kittens on a regular basis? Sure hope so. I didn't read the rest of the thread, so I apologize if I've missed info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Charis said:


> The person quoted as drowning kittens on a regular basis? Sure hope so. I didn't read the rest of the thread, so I apologize if I've missed info.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Woops sorry I thought you were talking about the girl with the puppies


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I've heard the stories of what my dad used to do to frogs and birds, and it wasn't delibrate torture but more of a "how big a mess can I make if I stick a firecracker in this bird's butt?" type thing. And you always kind of laugh and shake your head.
> 
> When we were killing rats on Friday, my sister's mother in law was also telling those stories of her and her siblings, same stuff. And then she tells me her brother and cousin took a cat once, shoved a compressor hose up it's butt and blew it up. :?
> 
> ...


 
It is neither funny to do this to a frog or a cat, and if you need me to tell you this, then I am glad that you usually post in purple and I don't have to remember your name. 
I can understand that animals need to be culled so that we can eat, but there is a big difference in laughing about this - and even trying to hide the birds that you drowned so that your boarders would not want to see it. To me, if you have to hide it from the city folk, then maybe just maybe it is wrong. I would not want to board a horse with you, and I am glad I live no where near you that I have to worry about who you might be. 

Would it be so hard to be responsible and neuter your pets?


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> If it's funny to blow a frog up, why isn't it funny to blow a cat up? Why is it funny if a kid sizzles an ant with a magnifying glass and yet sadistic when he lights a cat on fire?
> 
> It makes you wonder sometimes.


who ever said its funny to blow a cat up???? i would never do that! and if a kid sizzles an ant... ITS A BUG !!!!

now i understand all this sometimees they have to be killed but why would you fling them into a river laughing??


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Would it be so hard to be responsible and neuter your pets?


Alex...
Although I disagreed a few time with MM myself, honestly, how could she neuter some flying semi-wild pigeons.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

dedebird said:


> who ever said its funny to blow a cat up???? i would never do that! and if a kid sizzles an ant... ITS A BUG !!!!
> 
> now i understand all this sometimees they have to be killed but why would you fling them into a river laughing??


This is the EXACT mentality I will NEVER understand. Who made YOU the judge of how much pain an ant can feel? At what size or species is it suddenly ok to kill without regard? We are all guilty of squishing bugs and worms without remorse, so why is a frog or cat so different?

Alex, my questions were RHETORICAL to spark a discussion.

Oh and for the record, everyone at the barn is FULLY aware they were drowned. My point was that I felt it not wise to be splattering blood and brains across the cement floor when the public often comes into the barn. 

I shot a sick kitten once. I've butchered pigs, cows and chickens in cold blood. I murder rats in a Co2 chamber so snakes can eat. And I drown baby pigeons.

Please, for MY sake, memorize my name and font color, because someone as immature and naive as you is not someone I ever want the displeasure of having to deal with.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I live on a farm, so I understand the whole death thing.

But she could have gave it to a humane center. Or just like held them in a bucket of water...she didnt have to chuck them in a river. Even though I understand the death thing, hearing the helpless whines of the puppy makes my heart break.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> At what size or species is it suddenly ok to kill without regard?


Exactly what I was going to say. How is an ant different from a cat, a frog, or any other animal. If size does matter then, does it make it okay to kill a baby rather than an adult just because it's smaller? I think not. Just like you said that I will never be able to understand. 
I know someone who is a huge animal rights person and is all for stopping slaughter and what not but yet she doesn't seem to have a problem with killing a rattlesnake with a shovel. How is a snake, even though it is poisonous, any different from the animals killed at slaughter houses. I'm pretty sure killing a snake with a shovel is to much less humane. 
I've killed plenty of cotton mouths and rattlesnakes at my grandparents when we find them too close to the house or the chicken coup, but we use an axe that cuts their heads right off so it's quick. I've watched my greatgrandfather shot sick calfs or cows. My grandfather had to shot one of his foals once because the vet couldn't come an he didn't want him to suffer. I've had to squash baby chickens that wouldn't hatch on their own because of some weird illness, I can't remember it, but things like this have to be done. Whenever my cousins brings home stray kittens or puppies, the next day they will be gone because my grandfather takes them 'to a place'. Luckily my cousin is too young to know what is really going on. Things have to happen and there not always in the best ways people have to do what they can. Do you think a farmer wants to pay a vet to euthanize everyone of his sick calves? No, shooting them can be just as humane if done right. I could go on and on but the point is, it doesn't matter what size or type the animal is, they can all feel the same things so it's wrong to say it's okay to kill one thing and not another!

Still this girl just sick because of how she did, throwing them over into the river, and laughing and having fun with it. That is what is wrong here.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Agreed omgpink, very well posted. I am definitely NOT ok with the sick pleasure she seems to derive from this - I have never in my life come even remotely close to enjoying killing animals. It pains me that I'M the one who always has to do the dirty work because others can't stomach it - but it's ironically my great LOVE of animals that enables me to kill them as quickly and efficiently as possible. I cannot stand suffering, be it present suffering or future suffering. Drowning the pigeons was just an attempt to curb a population that's going to be either gassed or poisoned out soon anyway.

Death is only the next step - the video should be shocking because of the pleasure she got from it and the desire to video tape it, NOT because she was drowning puppies in my opinion.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think any pleasure should be taken in killing any animal. Even an insect. Do I kill bugs? Of course, but it doesn't pleasure me to do so. 

And how much more intelligent is a cat or dog than an insect? Anyone who takes pleasure in killing anything is just plain sick, but yes, I do think more intelligent animals hold a higher status than lower ones. I would think most people could agree that cats, dogs, horses, etc. are more intelligent and aware of their surroundings than ants.

So I dunno, but I am surprised how unsympathetic to the puppies some of you are. 

I didn't even watch the video. I don't want to see it. 

Yes, everything dies sooner or later, but I think we should be empathetic to other living creatures because someday we will face death too. We should respect living things even if we have to end their life early. :-(


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> I don't think any pleasure should be taken in killing any animal. Even an insect. Do I kill bugs? Of course, but it doesn't pleasure me to do so.


This.

Though I admit it, I do the happy dance when I manage to hit two flies with one swing of the fly swatter.



trailhorserider said:


> I didn't even watch the video. I don't want to see it.


It is safe to watch, really. It just shows someone tossing puppies, one at a time, into some water. No blood, guts or gore.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I think it is disgusting that she took pleasure in it and is very sick for doing so, I read she was going on death row is that nessaserry? Wouldnt that be doing the same as what she was doing to the puppies. I understand with having to kull animals i mean we sometimes have to shoot a dog, only when they have bitten a person or taken dow stock we beleive it is ok to. I am all for having to kull but make it humane.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Though I admit it, I do the happy dance when I manage to hit two flies with one swing of the fly swatter.


That made me lol. 

I'm not going to say I don't take pleasure in killing all animals cause when I'm hunting I get really excited. But thats for food. I don't hunt for trophys, it's just a bonus if I shoot a deer with a big spread. I hunt for the meat. And the adrenaline. lol. But then again hunting is killing all the same. At least it's not killing because you simply don't want to deal with an animal. Deal as in responsibly dealing.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I can't stand the thought of killing anything. Even tiny bugs. When I was a kid I used to be afraid to walk on grass because I thought I might kill bugs. 

Someone once brought a horse to the barn where I board. He was obese and suffering from severe laminitis and arthritis. He was pumped with drugs, and struggling every day.

They decided he was too lame to live. Did they call a vet to euthanize him? No. Did they kill him with a well aimed rifle shot? No. They put him on a trailer to a slaughterhouse _in Europe. _Yes. They sent him to Europe to be killed and eaten. Is that humane? It happens to cows all the time.The only thing with cows is they actually have regulations to make sure they're _healthy_ first.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> This is the EXACT mentality I will NEVER understand. Who made YOU the judge of how much pain an ant can feel? At what size or species is it suddenly ok to kill without regard? We are all guilty of squishing bugs and worms without remorse, so why is a frog or cat so different?
> 
> Alex, my questions were RHETORICAL to spark a discussion.
> 
> ...


ok fair enough. I apologize for misunderstanding your previous post.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

i grew up in the city (houston), and am highly aware of what went on in my parents and their parents generations. it is completely different than what we see now. i feel bad for hurt animals, but realize there is a time for everything to die. i remember one time pulling over on the side of the road to take a phone call from my deployed husband. i was in the hills of arkansas, so he got really lucky that day. anyway, i digress. i was sitting there on the side of the road, and im looking around. there is a broiler chicken sitting on the side of the road. tyson used that road a lot, thats the only reason i knew what it was. im watching this thing flop around and having a hard time breath. there are no houses within walking distance, so it didnt belong to anyone. i went over and tried to break its neck, that didnt work. (hadnt tried to do that before, just made things worse) so i went back to the truck, and got the ax out, and......well you get the idea. i didnt like doing that, but if i didnt that chicken would have suffered. my point is there are times stuff like what the girl did is necessary. the way she did it, you know, seeming to enjoy it, that was in my opinion wrong.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

masatisan said:


> I can't stand the thought of killing anything. Even tiny bugs.


Sorry if I appear to be an evil, heartless person, but I ENJOY killing things like wasps, bell hornets, those freakishly large B52 horse flies, and pretty much anything that flies that either stings or bites.

Roaches also are dispatched without mercy, and I don't worry about all their children left parentless. :wink:

I tend to leave spiders alone, but when they get to a humongous size and they're in the house or somewhere that I frequent, they also get dead very quickly. 

With spiders I take no pleasure, though. That's reserved for all the flying bitey/stingey bugs.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Just recently I had to ask my DH to shoot at vultures who were stalking my cats. He killed one and I felt bad but even more so when SR mentioned they mated for life. But it had to be done because my cats were not going to become their snacks.

And to be clear, the black vultures were 2x the size of my cats, they do kill small animals and were back on the porch railing 3 days in a row hovering over them. 

Luckily, the mate and a 3rd one have not come back since.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't feel too bad, Jake. Your cats becoming vulture snacks were NOT an option!

There are plenty of other small, woodland critters out there for the vultures. Just their bad luck if they're so stupid that they stalk domestic animals. You have a right to defend your own critters.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Jake and Dai said:


> And to be clear, the black vultures were 2x the size of my cats, they do kill small animals and were back on the porch railing 3 days in a row hovering over them.


We have (had?) some vulture species in here that were capable to lift and kill lambs. And in some old folk stories, babies too. Which isnt very unbelievable considering a baby would be around same weight as a lamb.

Edit. I don't tink they're stupid for orienting to domestic prey, maybe just opportunistic. Kind of the choice I have to make: shall I de-freeze, clean and cook the salmon in the fridge or shall I just raid Ruby Tuesday again


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

inaclick said:


> shall I de-freeze, clean and cook the salmon in the fridge or shall I just raid Ruby Tuesday again


Oh dear god, you have me in tears. :lol: :lol: :lol: Humans - THE ULTIMATE OPPORTUNISTIC HUNTERS!


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Meanwhile I decided to be a honest hunter tonight and start making that salmon :/

Sigh.

But really, if I was a vulture I would definitely like a juicy fat lazy cat than chasing a tiny scrawny super fast mouse all over the field.

And as a tiny joke :


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

OMIGAWD, Ina that was freakin' hilarious!!! :clap::rofl:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That is just too funny.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Sorry if I appear to be an evil, heartless person, but I ENJOY killing things like wasps, bell hornets, those freakishly large B52 horse flies, and pretty much anything that flies that either stings or bites.
> 
> Roaches also are dispatched without mercy, and I don't worry about all their children left parentless. :wink: .


Your game!! I run and hide and wait at the glass door while my dad copes with the wasps..And roaches go all icky when you squish them :lol: 



Speed Racer said:


> With spiders I take no pleasure, though. That's reserved for all the flying bitey/stingey bugs.


haha!!! Where as im like, "Hi spider, nice spider, let me pet you. WITH MY SHOE!!! hehe score, eew"


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

There's a difference between doing your job in a mature manner disposing of an unwanted animal, and being a total freak and making a sport out of it, even worse FILMING it?

Yeah, I get it, farm dog gives birth to an unwanted litter, the puppies must be destroyed. But standing by a lake with a camera nonchalantly tossing the puppies in a river while making childish noises? They need to get they're f$#%^#$%ing head checked.


----------

